# Number of entries for BMW Motorrad Race Trophy up to 65



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich, 6th August 2014. Interest in the new BMW Motorrad Race Trophy continues to grow, with more new entries received within the last week. This takes the total number of entries to 65. In the British Superbike Championship (BSB), Ryuichi Kiyonari (JP) claimed another two podiums in the Superbike class, while Lee Jackson (GB) celebrated his first ever victory in the Superstock class. In the Sidecar World Championship (SWC), BMW duo Uwe Gürck (DE) and Manfred Wechselberger (AT) were in action in Assen last weekend (NL). However, the BMW Motorrad Motorsport community received sad news from Belgium.

*BMW Motorrad Race Trophy: 65 entrants.*

BMW Motorrad Motorsport officially launched the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy at the end of April, and interest in the global racing project for BMW Motorrad privateers remains huge. In the meantime, the number of participants has risen to 65. They come from 19 countries on five continents and line up in 15 different championships.

The top three in the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy standings remains unchanged this week. Northern Ireland's Michael Dunlop continues to lead with 199.38 points. Dunlop scored heavily at the Isle of Man TT, where he bagged three race wins. However, there could be another change at the top of the standings this weekend. Second-placed Marco Nekvasil (AT) will be in action on his BMW S 1000 RR at the next round of the International German Motorcycle Championship (SUPERBIKE*IDM) in Assen (NL). Nekvasil currently has 162.50 Race Trophy points to his name, and could add to this tally in Assen. Currently third in the Race Trophy standings is Canadian Jordan Szoke with 153.50 points. He will contest his next races in the Canadian Superbike Championship (CSBK) on 17th August.

Changes will be afoot throughout the entire standings. As well as Nekvasil, a further twelve BMW Motorrad privateers in the SUPERBIKE*IDM are registered for the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy. They will all have the opportunity to pick up points in Assen this weekend, and to climb the Race Trophy rankings. The same goes for BMW Motorrad privateers in the BSB, who will contest their next races at Oulton Park (GB) this weekend.

*British Superbike Championship in Thruxton.*
Last weekend, Thruxton (GB) hosted the sixth round of the British Superbike Championship (BSB) - and the BMW Motorrad Motorsport customer teams were once again successful. Lee Jackson (GB) celebrated his first ever victory in the Superstock class on his BMW S 1000 RR for the Buildbase BMW Motorrad Team. He won a really dramatic race: just 0.7 seconds separated the first five, with Jackson crossing the line first by just 0.189 seconds.

His team-mate Ryuichi Kiyonari (JP) produced a sensational fightback in both Superbike races. Kiyonari had had to settle for eleventh place in qualifying, but worked his way through the fiercely-competitive field to finish third in both races. The two team-mates from the Bathams Prize Winning Ales team, Michael Rutter (GB) and Patric Muff (CH), also finished in the top ten in race one, coming home ninth and tenth. In the second race, Muff was eleventh while Rutter failed to finish.

*FIM Sidecar World Championship in Assen.*
Round six of the 2014 FIM Sidecar World Championship (SWC) was held as part of the Gamma Racing Day at the TT Circuit in Assen (NL) last weekend. In perfect weather, 80,000 spectators flocked to the circuit known as the "Cathedral of Speed" to watch the race. The BMW duo of Uwe Gürck (DE) and Manfred Wechselberger (AT) finished fifth.

*Road Racing: BMW Motorrad Motorsport mourns the death of Vick de Cooremeter. *

It was with great sadness that BMW Motorrad Motorsport received the news of Vick de Cooremeter's death. De Cooremeter, successful Belgian rider and technician at BMW Motorrad Belux, crashed heavily at the fourth round of the International Road Racing Championship in Chimay, Belgium. The 29-year-old died later in hospital. De Cooremeter finished third in last season's Belgian Superbike Championship. He made his first appearance at the infamous Isle of Man TT this year, where he lined up in the Superbike and Superstock races, as well as contesting the Senior TT. The thoughts of the entire BMW Motorrad Motorsport community are with Vick's relatives and friends during this difficult time, and would like to offer its most sincere condolences.



16. Matthieu Lussiana (FR/BRSBK/99,50), 17. Lee Jackson (GB/BSB/95,00), 18. Dominik Vincon (DE/IDM/91,50), 19. Gianluca Vizziello (IT/CIV/90,00), 20. Michael Rutter (GB/IOMTT/BSB/89,50), 21. Leon Bovee (NL/IDM/85,50), 22. Andy Rey (FR/FSBK/82,00), 23. Eeki Kuparinen (FI/CEV/80,00), 24. Federico D'Annunzio (IT/WSTK/78,00), 25. Febrizio Perotti (IT/CIV/75,00), 26. Alessio Corradi (IT/CIV/73,75), 27. Ryuichi Kiyonari (JP/BSB/72,00), 28. Denni Schiavoni (IT/CIV/68,75), 29. Stefan Nebel (DE/IDM/68,25), 30. Uwe Gürck (DE/SWC/64,32), 31. Marc Neumann (DE/IDM/62,25), 32. Janine Davies (ZA/SAM/58,05), 33. Marco Muzio (IT/CIV/55,00), 34. Thomas Hainthaler (DE/IDM/53,25), 35. Hudson Kennaugh (ZA/BSB/51,00), 36. Mark Albrecht (DE/IDM/51,00), 37. Florian Drouin (FR/FSBK/48,00), 38. Jean Foray (FR/FSBK/45,00), 39. Björn Stuppi (DE/EWC/42,35), 40. Hayato Takada (JP/EWC/42,35), 41. Florian Brunet-Lugardon (FR/FSBK/41,00), 42. Jörg Steinhausen (DE/SWC/40,80), 43. Nicolas Pouhair (FR/FSBK/36,00), 44. Daisaku Sakai (JP/MFJ/EWC/34,73), 45. Robert Muresan (RO/WSTK/30,00), 46. Kohji Teramoto (JP/MFJ/EWC/28,96), 47. Lucas Barros (BR/BRSBK/27,00), 48. Sergiy Grygorovych (UA/IDM/25,50), 49. James Westmoreland (GB/BSB/19,50), 50. Camille Hedelin (FR/FSBK/18,00), 51. Lucas Teodoro (BR/BRSBK/18,00), 52. Tim Robinson (CA/CSBK/17,50), 53. Luciano Ribodino (AR/BRSBK/16,50), 54. Alessio Velini (IT/CIV/15,00), 55. Patric Muff (CH/BSB/13,50), 56. Shinya Takeishi (JP/MFJ/EWC/10,73), 57. Imre Toth (HU/WSBK/6,50), 58. David Datzer (DE/IDM/6,00), 59. Rémi Boitel (FR/FSBK/6,00), 60. Martjin Polinder (DK/IDM/3,00), 61. Peter Sebestyen (HU/WSBK/3,00), 62. Filip Altendorfer (DE/EWC/0,00), 62. Florian Bauer (DE/EWC/0,00), 62. Rico Löwe (DE/EWC/0,00), 62. Didier Grams (DE/Macau Grand Prix/0,00)

It is still possible to register for the 2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy on the website www.bmw-motorrad.de/motorsport. The deadline for registrations for the current season is not until 2nd November 2014, entry is free. Regardless of when the registrations are received, each participant will receive points for all the race events he/she has competed in since the start of the scoring period on 15th February 2014. So the ranking can also continuously change as new participants are added.


----------

